# full painted drift kit



## skooter (Aug 5, 2002)

i finally figured out how to work the digital camera...heres my full painted drift kit for those of you who have only seen the pictures of the unpainted one from street weapon....those pictures really dont do it justice


http://www.printroom.com/ViewAlbum.asp?userid=skooter&album_id=97628


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

DAMN well to b honest since the car is black and its kinda dark outside I cant really tell how th kit looks....BUT from what I could make out it looks like it came out good...

Try and post sum day time pics.....

Oh and have U considered maybe changing to sum other style rims--just a suggestion....maybe black or gunmetal


----------



## skooter (Aug 5, 2002)

a lot of people seem to not like the white rims....i bought the car with the rims on it so i didnt really do any shopping around...i kind of like the white though

i'd take some daylight pics if i still had a digital camera...i'll see if i can find someone with a camera i could use


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Yeah you might want to try some day pics. The rims are tight but you might want to get some darker ones to keep that dark look to your car. Ill even take them off your hands .


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

just to let you know, i like those rims, it might could use a drop though, well because there is still so much room at the fender well, how much was it to get that whole kit painted and mounted?


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

it needs the intercooler


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

nice nice! i like the white rims on the black car! way better than black rims on a white car, blegh! the kit looks awesome, even though the back sides pic i culdnt quite make out. is it really low in the back? howe much clearnace in the front?


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I agree with my420sx, needs an intercooler Or just some mesh grill will do. I like the rims though, I would keep em if I were you. Dont make it all black, that just wont do it. I think that black rims look "dirty", thats why I dont like them too much. I like your car a lot though. Really clean and nice. 

And yeah, how much did it cost all together.


----------



## skooter (Aug 5, 2002)

i paid about $1000 for the kit with tax and i think around 800 installed and painted...im not too sure on that exact price though cause i got other body work done and i left the bill in new york.

clearance in the front is 7.5 inches...more in the back and sides...i think it would hit the ground too often if i lowered it


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

my420sx said:


> *it needs the intercooler *


Just wait. THere is a 200SX on my team with a FMI, that will have the Drift front on it.

I will post pics when we get it all done.

Oh, nice car skooter!


----------



## skooter (Aug 5, 2002)

thanks for the feedback....i put some day pics up, engine and trunk pics too...take a look

http://www.printroom.com/ViewAlbum.asp?userid=skooter&album_id=97628


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Looking good Skooter!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

The day pics are alot BETTA...But is it just me or does your rear look a little odd...

Oh and how bout sum mesh for that front bump HUH????


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Yeah you should get some mesh. It will look a lot better.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm getting that (Drift) rear bumper to go with the Omega front that I have.

Now I need to decide on what skirts I want.....


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

something about that rear doesnt look right...maybe its the pic


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

yeh whats the rear like with the exhaust opening...i am questioning to how it all works out


----------



## skooter (Aug 5, 2002)

the rear does look a little weird depending on what angle you're looking at, but i still like it

i dont know if i fully understand the question about the exhaust opening, but there's hole cut where the muffler goes just big enough so the whole muffler is seen


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

skooter, im just like a week away from buying the drift kit, do you think its a very good buy? are there lots of bottoming out problems? because on some of these rough highway 101 roads get some dips and are slightly bumpy.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ive seen the rear drift and it does have a rather large hole cut for the exhaust. it does that so the full exhaust can be seen. just a different style .


----------



## skooter (Aug 5, 2002)

blu200sx- i think its a very good buy if you have the money and your going for the cosmetic aspect...if money's tight, i'll tell you that i regret buying the kit because now i have nothing left to put into the motor and i'm still slow...but other than that im real happy with it...people stare the way they used to when i drove a 67 nova 

the only places i've bottomed out are on the aprons of driveways. and that was in new york. I've been in florida for two months and i've never bottomed out. It's fine on speed bumps and dips and bumps in roads, and even the aprons to driveways here...even when it did bottom out, the ground would just hit the bottom of the kit, so the scratches can't even be seen 

that was my 2 cents...hope it helped


----------

